# Brummen aus den Lautsprechern



## ninjaattack (12. September 2008)

Hi,
habe von Logitech ein günstiges Boxenset (zwei kleine und kleiner Subwoofer).
Sobald ich die Boxen einschalte brummte es leise aus den Boxen.
Es nervt. Habt ihr vielleicht Tips für mich.
Sound kommt Onboard (Realtek neuester Treiber) und XP SP3.
Danke


----------



## Rabowke (12. September 2008)

ninjaattack am 12.09.2008 08:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> habe von Logitech ein günstiges Boxenset (zwei kleine und kleiner Subwoofer).
> Sobald ich die Boxen einschalte brummte es leise aus den Boxen.
> Es nervt. Habt ihr vielleicht Tips für mich.
> ...


Irgendwelche schlecht geschirmten Leitungen in der Nähe des Subwoofers?
Monitorkabel? Stromkabel? Altes Netzwerkkabel?

Kann auch "einfach" ein Wackelkontakt beim Stromkabel der Boxen sein, ich hab ein ähnliches Problem mit meinen Logitechboxen.


----------



## Herbboy (12. September 2008)

ninjaattack am 12.09.2008 08:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> habe von Logitech ein günstiges Boxenset (zwei kleine und kleiner Subwoofer).
> Sobald ich die Boxen einschalte brummte es leise aus den Boxen.
> Es nervt. Habt ihr vielleicht Tips für mich.
> ...


 is bestimmt ne brummschleife. zu lange kabelwege oder zu "gerade" oder zu viele andere geräte in der kette. 

=> stecker mal raus und andersrum rein. wenn das nix bringt => man ne ganz andere steckdose probieren (also zB anderer zimmerseite)


es kann sogar sein, dass es weg ist, wenn du zB den drucker absteckst. je mehr geräte miteinander verbunden sind, desto eher kann so ein 50Hz-brummsignal entstehen, und ein nicht so gutes boxenset schnappt das dann auf und brummt.


----------



## rebel4life (12. September 2008)

Pfuscherlösung N1 - Tesa aufn Schutzkontakt und fertig.  

Nein, so solltest du das nicht machen, es gibt dafür spezielle FIlter, heißen glaube ich Mantelstromfilter, müsste da aber nochmal nachschauen. Wie schon gesagt einfach mal die Stecker rumdrehen, könnte an der Phase usw. liegen.


----------



## ninjaattack (12. September 2008)

Entschuldigt, aber wie stecker rumdrehen?
Kan die Kabel von der Soundanlage gesondert verlegen, habe aber trotzdem dieses Brummen.
So dass eigentlich keine andere Verkabelung stören dürfte.


----------



## rebel4life (12. September 2008)

Du steckst ja solche Stecker in die Steckdose, es gibt Eurostecker und den ganz normalen Schukostecker (siehe Bild), du drehst einfach mal einen Stecker um und versuchst es dann nochmal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herbboy (12. September 2008)

ninjaattack am 12.09.2008 20:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Entschuldigt, aber wie stecker rumdrehen?


 stromstecker aus der steckdose ziehen und einfach andersrum wieder rein, also 180 grad drehen. so dass der eine "zapfen" in dem loch ist, in dem vorher der andere war.




> Kan die Kabel von der Soundanlage gesondert verlegen, habe aber trotzdem dieses Brummen.
> So dass eigentlich keine andere Verkabelung stören dürfte.


 es muss nicht an audiokabeln liegen. was ist denn alles mit dem PC und den boxen verbunden, und was hast du zusammen mit PC und boxenset an der gleichen steckdose angeschlossen? hast doch sicher ne steckerleiste oder so.

zB bei mir war mal ein brummen auf meiner stereoanlage. ich hab das scart(!)-kabel eines vdieorecorders entfernt, der nicht mal mit der stereoanlage verbunden war - und das brummen war weg.


----------



## ninjaattack (12. September 2008)

, habe es auf die kleinen Stecker von den Boxen bezogen sorry.
Hat aber leider auch nichts gebracht.
Zur Info: Logitech S200


----------



## ninjaattack (12. September 2008)

Hatte den Stromstecker ganz eigenständig in einer Wanddose. Habe es jetzt mal in einer Steckerleiste, keine Veränderung.
Aber wenn ich die Boxen anfasse is RUHE!!!
So will ich es haben!!! Hmm.


----------



## ninjaattack (12. September 2008)

Denke, dass ich mit so ein billig Produkt leben muss, nicht wahr?


----------



## rebel4life (12. September 2008)

Das hört sich nicht gut an. Lies dir mal "Brummschleife" bei Wikipedia durch, dann solltest du ein paar Antworten finden, ich vermute, dass es 115V Spannung zur Erde sind aufgrund von Y-Kondensatoren usw..


----------



## FetterKasten (12. September 2008)

im moment hab ich das logitech z5500 digital, da hört man nur ein minimales geräusch wenn man ganz ganz genau hinhört und nen leisen pc hat

beim vorgänger, dem z680, was ich auch mal hatte und aufgrund von was anderem reklamiert hatte, war ein wirklich viel lauteres brummen
das hat mich schon irgendwie gestört, mit der zeit hab ich mich aber dran gewöhnt und die lautsprecher möglichst ausgeschaltet, wenn man sie eh nicht gebraucht hat

das neue system ist anscheinend hochwertiger abgeschirmt

aber irgendwelches brummen oder summen von allen elektrogeräten kann einem schon auf die nerven gehen.

ich frag mich wenn wir noch höhere frequenzen hören könnten, dann würden wir bestimmt wegen dem ganezn summen durchdrehen^^


----------



## the-only-one (13. September 2008)

Ich hab so ein Brummen auf dem Mikrofon am Headset. Ich hör das Brummen also selber über die Kopfhörer. Schalte ich das Mikro an der Fernbedienung aus ist es weg. Fasse ich das Gehäuse an ist es auch weg!
Ich kann auch an den CPU Kühler fassen dann ist es auch weg 

edit:
Auf dem Onboard-Sound hab ich kein brummen. Gut das ich jetzt ne teure Soundkarte für umsonst drin hab. 

edit2:
Die Lösung: Soundausgang von der Soundkarte benutzen und Eingang vom Onboard Sound


----------

